# "Big 20 XL" -- 1-5/8 oz. 20 ga. TSS



## hawglips (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently finalized a new load I'm calling the Big 20 XL.

1-5/8 oz. of TSS
1150 fps
10800 psi

Here's what it looks like at 40 yds, loaded with 9s through a Rem 870 and Super Full (.570) choke.  (10" and 20" circles)







It's gonna make me leave the 12 ga. at home next year....


----------



## Snood Collector (Sep 3, 2010)

Thats all about nasty right there...


----------



## Huntinfool (Sep 3, 2010)

You willing to send a few "test shells" for a brotha to test out in the spring? 

Those would be awesome out of my little 20.


----------



## ryanwhit (Sep 3, 2010)

That is bad, bad, bad!!!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow....Congratulations Hal!  Did you ever get a chance to see how a Primos Tight Wad does in your gun?  Of course with that pattern there is no need but the Tight Wad really performed good in my 870.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome pattern Mr. Hal

Who would have thought....300 in a 10" out of a 20. Unbelievable


----------



## ccleroy (Sep 4, 2010)

Certified Noggin Rocker there!!!


----------



## hawglips (Sep 4, 2010)

NorthGaHunter said:


> Wow....Congratulations Hal!  Did you ever get a chance to see how a Primos Tight Wad does in your gun?  Of course with that pattern there is no need but the Tight Wad really performed good in my 870.



I haven't tried it yet, but I know it would do very well based on your patterns.


----------



## dtala (Sep 4, 2010)

nice pattern, even spread.

is that 213 in a 10" and 328 in a 20" circle????

  troy


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 4, 2010)

Hal, that looks like a really nasty 20 Gauge load!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 4, 2010)

dtala said:


> nice pattern, even spread.
> 
> is that 213 in a 10" and 328 in a 20" circle????
> 
> troy



I guess Hal should be the one to reply but I believe that should be 328 in a 10" circle and 213 more pellets in the 20" circle.    I think he was already getting around 240 in a 20" circle back during turkey season.  There may be a past thread where he posted that.


----------



## dtala (Sep 4, 2010)

are you saying 541(328+213) pellets in a 20" circle now??

whats an estimate of the number of TSS #9s in that load??

I'm confused.....

  troy


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 4, 2010)

Dtala, that'd be correct, these #9 loads definitely have a bunch of shot in them, and these are some great numbers.  I'm hoping to do something similar once I get all my reloading supplies and put together a 20ga #9 load


----------



## hawglips (Sep 4, 2010)

dtala said:


> nice pattern, even spread.
> 
> is that 213 in a 10" and 328 in a 20" circle????
> 
> troy



328 in the 10" and 541 in the 20".   About 590 pellets in the load.


----------



## dtala (Sep 5, 2010)

good load, congrats.

Amazing the advances made in turkey loads since I started hunting them in mid 60's, esp in 20 gauge loads!!!!  congrats again.

  troy


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Hal, could you shoot one shot at 20 yards and post up the pictures for me?  I've read where others say that TSS pretty much forms a holding pattern (for lack of a better term) and I'm interested in seeing what a load like the Big 20 XL does that close.  I'm thinking I'm going to try a choke in the .575-.585 range when I can get my TSS loaded up


----------



## hawglips (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's one that our buddy NorthGaHunter shot at 20 yds with the Big 20:


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 6, 2010)

That's what I was hoping to see Hal, I'll probably try to get IC to make me something around .578 and see how that does once I get the reloading going.  I'm thinking that the density from the wad catchers and ports along with the semi-loose constriction should throw a very even pattern.  At least that's what I'm hoping for


----------



## meleagris (Sep 7, 2010)

That's an awesome load!


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Sep 7, 2010)

bad azz load dude


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Gadget, I'm looking forward to getting some shells loaded up to try.  I'll be using an 870 youth with the 21" barrel, right now I shoot H13 7's and an IC .555 in it but I feel quite sure this will be too tight a choke to use for the TSS.  I'm going to get the barrel polished and the forcing cone lengthened over the winter months when deer season is winding down and I've got more time as well.  This little gun is a pleasure to carry compared to my SX3 and will prove itself even more comfortable when I hit some north GA wma's this spring


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Sep 9, 2010)

timbawolf98 said:


> IC .555 in it but I feel quite sure this will be too tight a choke to use for the TSS.  I'm going to get the barrel polished and the forcing cone lengthened over the winter months when deer season



The IC .555 was too tight for me.  You might want to talk to Gun Doc regarding the forcing cone.  For shooting hevi shot, he did not recommend it....or he didn't when he worked on mine.  

Also, if you get him to work on it, you might want to get with him now becuase he stays busy and if you wait till after deer season, you may not get it back in time.   I had him polish my barrel, drill/tap for scope, lighten the trigger pull.  I recently put a youth stock on mine and it feels better...wished I had done that sooner.


----------



## J Gilbert (Sep 9, 2010)

Gun Docc is who I was planning on taking it to, hopefully in the next month or so.  If he doesn't recommend it, then I won't do it haha, but what you did is exactly what I'm wanting him to do for me.  As for the youth stock, I have this already and wish it was longer, I have a hard time getting my cheek down on the stock like it should be for the mid bead to sit right, which makes me shoot a little high.  I guess if I'm able to put a FastFire II on there it won't matter anymore though, but we'll see how my finances play out between the work and the reloading stuff


----------



## returntoarchery (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 23, 2010)

WOW is a understatment!! Gadget is there a way I could "talk" you out of a few of those shells??


----------

